# Dant crown jewel half pint clear bottle



## sondragoodin (Apr 10, 2014)

Ok I have a dant half pint bottle. haven't clean it yet if a pic is need I will get to cleaning it lol it has Dant since 1836 crown jewel on front of bottle on bottom lou-d-28222xliquor bottle A 123 4. I know that the stile was shut down in 1936.Thanks in advance


----------



## 2find4me (Apr 10, 2014)

A pic would help, probably dates from the 1930's or later, does it have a screw top with a statement saying "Federal Law Forbids Resale or Reuse of This Bottle?"


----------



## sondragoodin (Apr 10, 2014)

It doesn't have the lid. But I will post a pic in the morning! Thank you


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 11, 2014)

I don't see a question. It's after 1951 if age was it.http://www.trademarkia.co...-bourbon-71607151.html


----------



## sondragoodin (Apr 11, 2014)

Ok here is the best pic I can do. lol  It's still really dirty. It has a ring left on it from the cap and it is aluminum. It doesn't say Kentucky Bourbon on it should it? Thank you all for your help and response.


----------

